# Would you look for Sofia?



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

For all of you Walking Dead fans out there... Or if you aren't a fan, in a zombie apocalypse would you look for a little girl who went missing in the woods? Elaborate!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

no.........................dont need to eleborate on why.....


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> no.........................dont need to eleborate on why.....


Not even if she was your own child or you were responsible for her?

I, personally, would have to look. But I would set a time-limit (2-3 days, depending) and when the time ran out, I'd stop.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Taking the situation as it exists in WD on the exposed hiway:

- In the beginning yes for maybe up to an hour tops. anything longer than that is putting too many people at lethal risk for someone who is likely dead


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

emilnon said:


> Not even if she was your own child or you were responsible for her?
> 
> I, personally, would have to look. But I would set a time-limit (2-3 days, depending) and when the time ran out, I'd stop.


not even my own..for one thing, mine know better because i taught them.....2nd is with the amount of peeps in the group it would be more essential for all to scavange through the wreckage on the highway for any and all items of use......and to elaborate a bit more on yer ???.......i haven't the morel dilema that some do that is an impediment to survival.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> not even my own..for one thing, mine know better because i taught them.....2nd is with the amount of peeps in the group it would be more essential for all to scavange through the wreckage on the highway for any and all items of use......and to elaborate a bit more on yer ???.......i haven't the morel dilema that some do that is an impediment to survival.


It would be a tough decision, but I couldn't NoT look at least a day or two. Of course, the group is also important. Morale is a big issue. If the others in the group see how quickly one of their own is dismissed, well I think that would make a weaker group. Trust would be lacking, and trust is essential in that situation.
Safety is always an issue in that scenario, no matter if you're on a highway, on a farm, or in a prison compound! Should keep the group strong so survival is possible. 
Thats my $0.02


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd definitely want to go look, but I don't have any illusions about the level of my tracking skills. Nowhere near as good as Daryl's in the show.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

You would hink a good arent would have had that talk with their chid , but this is TV. So I would send parent out to look scavenge for what I could do some re con then if not back we are a lighter more mobile group. Sorry but at what point would I put my child in harms way......or my ability to protect her?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

If I promised to do so I would, because a man's word is his bond! If I hadn't I probably would too, because I believe I have a duty to protect those who are weaker than me. What I would like to think is that I would have made a lot of different choices previous to the choice to search for Sophia.

I would not CAMP in the open if 99% of the population were mindless zombies (wait aren't they already  ).
I would not go to the GOVERNMENT (CDC) for assistance, 
I would not let children wander around alone in an unsecure area.
I would not have a problem with fuel 90% of the population is dead, there is plenty of gas for the taking (SHORT TERM).
I would not be on the move 3 months after the SHTF, by this time they should have found a hidey hole and holed up!

I WOULD not be depending on hunting rifles and shotguns, how many M249s, 50 cals and other pieces of military ordinance did they walk by in Atlanta that they didn't think to pick up.
I WOULD be driving a armored military vehicle that was abandoned by now zombies.
I WOULD be in a structure that had castle like features, or have started building one! 
I WOULD have a heavy truck in front of the convoy to push other cars out of the road.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Padre said:


> If I promised to do so I would, because a man's word is his bond! If I hadn't I probably would too, because I believe I have a duty to protect those who are weaker than me. What I would like to think is that I would have made a lot of different choices previous to the choice to search for Sophia.
> 
> I would not CAMP in the open if 99% of the population were mindless zombies (wait aren't they already  ).
> I would not go to the GOVERNMENT (CDC) for assistance,
> ...


Good points! A lot of bad decisions and poor planning put them into that spot where she could get chased away from the group by the zombie

New season starts tonight! Since they are going to move into the prison, I'm guessing that's where they'll find Merle again. Seems like he'd naturally gravitate to that place


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree in whole with *Padre*. I would absolutely search for the little girl as long as possible. If it were my own child I would search longer than possible. Especially if my family was relatively safe at the farm (which was poorly fortified and poorly defended).

I would also like to point out that one of the worlds largest manufacturers of firearms suppressors is just outside of Atlanta. They not only make your guns go click instead of boom, I can only imagine the volume of guns and ammo they have as they are class III manufacturers. You could sit and kill zombies all day with no noise to bring more out of the woods, alleys, etc. A few suppressed semi-auto rifles on sniper duty and your encampment is much more secure.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish I could get a can but here in Kommiefornia neither the Sheriff or the County Prosecuting Attny will sign off such items. (or CC permits either for that matter). So if you cant get a suppressor you might think about getting a Smith Vortex. I have one I need to put on my M4, and I would really like to put on my AR10 SASS but I dont want to give up the Miculek muzzle brake

here's a vid of the Smith Vortex. Its impressive to say the least. actually this one is a side by side by side demo night shoot of the standard AR15 both normal and night vision, then it shows the Smith Vortex, then it shows the AAC Blackout. AAC is still really good but in my opinion Smith Vortex is the winner.






Oh and the point of this was that even if you cant suppress the report, if you can minimize the flash you'll still have an advantage over the zombies. Short of a silencer, that might be the best you can do.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Padre said:


> If I promised to do so I would, because a man's word is his bond! If I hadn't I probably would too, because I believe I have a duty to protect those who are weaker than me. What I would like to think is that I would have made a lot of different choices previous to the choice to search for Sophia.
> 
> I would not CAMP in the open if 99% of the population were mindless zombies (wait aren't they already  ).
> I would not go to the GOVERNMENT (CDC) for assistance,
> ...


I couldn't believe they left all the M2's and M16's in atlanta. :nuts: I would have picked up a few, yanked spare parts from a few more, and gathered all the mags/mag carriers/ammo I could find. An uparmored humvee or two would have been infinitely better than the vehicles they were in.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I wish I could get a can but here in Kommiefornia neither the Sheriff or the County Prosecuting Attny will sign off such items. (or CC permits either for that matter). So if you cant get a suppressor you might think about getting a Smith Vortex. I have one I need to put on my M4, and I would really like to put on my AR10 SASS but I dont want to give up the Miculek muzzle brake
> 
> here's a vid of the Smith Vortex. Its impressive to say the least. actually this one is a side by side by side demo night shoot of the standard AR15 both normal and night vision, then it shows the Smith Vortex, then it shows the AAC Blackout. AAC is still really good but in my opinion Smith Vortex is the winner.
> 
> ...


I haven't checked into it, but from what I hear, the CLEO signoff has been eliminated as a requirement. Even if it hadn't been, you could still get around the CLEO signoff requirement with either a revocable living trust or by forming a corporation. The RLT route has a few advantages over individual ownership, such as the items passing directly to the named beneficiaries instead of having to go through probate court after your death. Another is more than one person having legal access to title 2/NFA firearms, whereas with the individual route, only the person named on the form 1/form 4 can have access to it. I guess an easier way to put it is that if you went the individual route and stored the suppressor in your safe, no one but you could legally have the safe key or combination. The only way your wife/kids/anyone else could legally use it or access it is if you were present.

Feel free to send me a message if you want more info.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree in whole with *Padre*. I would absolutely search for the little girl as long as possible. If it were my own child I would search longer than possible. Especially if my family was relatively safe at the farm (which was poorly fortified and poorly defended).
> 
> I would also like to point out that one of the worlds largest manufacturers of firearms suppressors is just outside of Atlanta. They not only make your guns go click instead of boom, I can only imagine the volume of guns and ammo they have as they are class III manufacturers. You could sit and kill zombies all day with no noise to bring more out of the woods, alleys, etc. A few suppressed semi-auto rifles on sniper duty and your encampment is much more secure.


I've yet to hear a suppressor that quiet, except for a few on .22's shooting subsonics(and they're still over 110 Db). None of them are "hearing safe" without muffs or plugs, with even the most quiet being in the 120db range. The other problem is that while they do eliminate the sonic crack at the muzzle, a sonic crack will still occur when the bullet passes a hard object. IOW, every time the bullet passes a tree/wall/etc. the crack will occur...

Depending on how long it takes for the dealer's form 3 approval to go through, I may be doing form 1's and making my own suppressors in the future. The current wait times for approval on dealer to dealer(form 3) and dealer to individual(form 4) are ridiculous.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My buddy has a suppressed Mac10 in 9mm that sounds like someone running stapling papers on a desk, not sure what it is but I can tell you it is quite large. The only supressor I have is a Surefire FA556AR on an 18" AR-15. It is quieter than most and you can get by with a few shots w/o hearing protection. The advantage is that you can also get by with just light foam plugs and not big muffs for extended range sessions.

The sonic crack is what makes a suppressor beneficial against the undead. Pop a few rounds into a tree at 300-400 yards away and then pick them off as they walk up.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Emilnon has a very good point. Even if I thought it was fruitless, for the sake of group morale, I would conduct some kind of search. Who knows, little kids are great at hiding and being quiet when they don't want to be found. She could still be alive.

What I would NOT do is bring the parents along. Their judgement is shot, and if she's "zombified" I would not want them to see what I had to do. Better off to let them think we couldn't find her, or let them think she died quickly.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

hmmmmm...............me thinkz this thread went way the phuq off of what the OP was askin'....:club:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> hmmmmm...............me thinkz this thread went way the phuq off of what the OP was askin'....:club:


The question as posed in relation to the show is ironic though isn't it? They were looking for a little girl who'd already been turned into a zombie and was now living large in the barn. :nuts:

In the context of the show... mentally unstable people like Merle, and as Shane became... no, not so much. Children and people who were cut off because of circumstances beyond their control? yes.

I suppose there's even an argument to make for going after Merle and Shane... do you want them hooking up with a group of renegade bikers and saying "hey, I know where this really cool quarry/farm is and they have food and women!"


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would absolutely look for her. As a mom, I could not just leave her out there. I know if it were one of mine, I would want people to look as long as it took. I think I would probably rather know even if she were a zombie, then have to move on and always wonder what if she's out there alone?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> hmmmmm...............me thinkz this thread went way the phuq off of what the OP was askin'


This isn't a job interview where you only answer the questions asked, it's a free exchange of thoughts and ideas.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I couldnt leave someone helpless to wander around in that situation. Hard to say what anyone would do till they r in the situatiin but I like to think Id do what I could to protect a helpless little girl to the best of my ability.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I would look for her, and like most have said, give it a day or two tops. While I was looking, rest of the group searches the cars. 

One of my issues with WD is the lack of searching and scavenging they do. Constantly walking by cars, guns, people...I think if I was in that situation, I'd be checking everything


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes I would look until rescources required me to move on without, But I totally agre with padre, and in addition I wouldn't have left her in the first place. It was two dumb zombs who after he had ran himself ragged he handily killed quietly. Why didn't he just save the running and quietly kill them before he was half dead from runing? Then I"d have thumped the dumb shit for running away from the gorup in the first place, yes it's ahorrible world but she's been in for how long by then had dealt with her daddy zombifying (or was he just killed) Anyway she should be a little better adjusted by now.

Their total lack of sensibl escavenging is driving me mad. But I love the show and will watch seson three as soon as netflix has it


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> I couldn't believe they left all the M2's and M16's in atlanta. :nuts: I would have picked up a few, yanked spare parts from a few more, and gathered all the mags/mag carriers/ammo I could find. An uparmored humvee or two would have been infinitely better than the vehicles they were in.


I can see leaving the M2's (heavy and full auto and HEAVY ammo) but I dont understanbd why no one picked up all the ammo. 
Some of those humvess must have had lots of it in them..

Samy why until they were inside the prison did everyone stuck with hunting rifles as the only long guns...

It almost seems there was some social or political calculus behind that as in not wanting to promote "the gun of choice for domestic terrorism" (as Jesse Jackson would call an AR)


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

My kid i am searching alone and not asking for help, there kid they search, we wait 24hrs if possible then move on. If we are spotted we fall back to predetermined location for the allotted 24hrs then we are moving on. sounds harsh but that is how i would have to do it. And now on to zombie killing, i don't want a ubber gun with a silencer or a humvee, or a truck load of machine guns,I want a big empty field and a caterpillar combine with a loud horn!!!


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Padre said:


> If I promised to do so I would, because a man's word is his bond! If I hadn't I probably would too, because I believe I have a duty to protect those who are weaker than me. What I would like to think is that I would have made a lot of different choices previous to the choice to search for Sophia.
> 
> I would not CAMP in the open if 99% of the population were mindless zombies (wait aren't they already  ).
> I would not go to the GOVERNMENT (CDC) for assistance,
> ...


I agree, the show is poorly written. It became a soap opra after the first season. Yes I would look for Sophie until it put the group in jepardy.Not knowing how many uninfected are left on the planet, I would be concerned about restarting and repopulating, so every life would be important.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

There is no way I would risk my group to look for one lost girl for long. Look at all the problems that decision caused. Arguably several people would still be alive had they used common sense and just made a small memorial then continued on. Yeah its harsh, but not any harsher than flippin' ZOMBIES!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> There is no way I would risk my group to look for one lost girl for long. Look at all the problems that decision caused. Arguably several people would still be alive had they used common sense and just made a small memorial then continued on. Yeah its harsh, but not any harsher than flippin' ZOMBIES!


Well, yeah... but by that token at least only in the context of the show:

1. You still have Shane to deal with, and the down time of NOT being on the run exposed him enough that Rick learned who he truly was and what he was about, that wasn't going to get easier to find out or deal with on the road.

2. They got Glenn hooked up! :2thumb:

3. They're going to run across some kind of half ninja - half PAW dominator chick who keeps zombies alive as pack mules ROFL!!! hmmmm :scratch:

4. Like you said, it's arguably a point that more people would still be alive. Would the herd have found the farm anyway regardless of the group being there? Would the scouting party that they dispatched in the bar in town have found the farm anyway? And in that case, would any of them except the young women still be alive? :dunno:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

My opinion is the search for sophie was way too overdone. They should have done the tracker search with dale and they should have looked for a day or two while the crew savaged parts, but multittasked it with hunting and scounting.

As for people complaining that they didn't raid the soldiers are CDC, what the heck are you thinking? When they came onto that scene the walkers where starting to swarm or getting up. Going for guns that had been in the weather for months was not an option. When they left, they where running from a bomb. Grabbing one or two would not have been a bad idea but a full on scavenging run was not an option. 

A better question is why where they so panicked when they could have crawled into that tank they kept showing and holed up for the night, and resumed their debate about what to do about the CDC.

Or why didn't they reuse the chopped up walker tactic to walk away? 

I don't know the show is kinda bad logically but always entertaining. The comic pushed reality but is worth collecting. Least to me.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I won't do anything to put my family in danger. I would help as best I could. But if its my daughter??? Daddy will wander the earth like Cain in Kung Fu til I find her. Hopefully my kids will listen and obey. Little Carl is turning bada$$, my kids will toughen up and obey or else we might all be goners!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I won't do anything to put my family in danger. I would help as best I could. But if its my daughter??? Daddy will wander the earth like Cain in Kung Fu til I find her. Hopefully my kids will listen and obey. Little Carl is turning bada$$, my kids will toughen up and obey or else we might all be goners!


You ain't seen nothing yet when it comes to Carl. It it stays half way true to the comic you would not let Carl near well... anyone. Issue 100 of a comic a guy calls Carl creepy kid with a serial killer vibe before smashing a man's head in with a vampire bat, or the Louisville variety wrapped in barbed wire. And this is after Carl was shot in the head a couple months before.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet when it comes to Carl. It it stays half way true to the comic you would not let Carl near well... anyone. Issue 100 of a comic a guy calls Carl creepy kid with a serial killer vibe before smashing a man's head in with a vampire bat, or the Louisville variety wrapped in barbed wire. And this is after Carl was shot in the head a couple months before.


I haven't read the comic series so please forgive the question... is the comic GSW to the head after being blasted by Otis who Shane used as zombie bait to get away? So Carl gets fubar twice and lives??? (in the comics)


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

In the comics, Yeah the kid got Furballed twice and is still scary. In between he has dropped more than his share of walkers and added a couple of the living to his tally. Not a monster but not someone to hug.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

All of the circumstances need to be evaluated.

The girl never really impressed me as being brilliant. Likely that abusive ass of a Daddy had a lot to do with that.

She disappeared in the middle of a large scale zombie... Attack? (do zombies really attack?)

She wasn't exactly in a great hiding spot. She's a kid for crying out loud, make her climb a tree instead of hiding in a hole directly in a zombie's path. Zombies can't climb trees, silly.

In the situation portrayed on the show, I would have looked until nightfall. Maybe make a little noise in the morning to lead her back to camp if she's in earshot.

And then, because of making the noise, if she doesn't show up rather quickly or make some noise of her own to let me know she's maybe hurt but still alive, GOOD.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> All of the circumstances need to be evaluated.
> 
> The girl never really impressed me as being brilliant. Likely that abusive ass of a Daddy had a lot to do with that.
> 
> ...


A LOT of things were never explored in this scenario. do you start teaching the children to run in a circle? bring them back to you so you can rescue them and ambush the zombies? In the context of the show, they definitely had time to train not only the children but also the adults.

what about making sure they all have a whistle? yeah it's noise, but when you cant wet your lips to make spit happen, that 2 cent piece of plastic might be just enough to save your butt!

Obviously the show doesnt want to deal with these things because they'll get bogged down in the minutia but it's something real people should think about, and not in the case of "real" zombies lol...


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Dakine said:


> A LOT of things were never explored in this scenario. do you start teaching the children to run in a circle? bring them back to you so you can rescue them and ambush the zombies? In the context of the show, they definitely had time to train not only the children but also the adults.
> 
> what about making sure they all have a whistle? yeah it's noise, but when you cant wet your lips to make spit happen, that 2 cent piece of plastic might be just enough to save your butt!
> 
> Obviously the show doesnt want to deal with these things because they'll get bogged down in the minutia but it's something real people should think about, and not in the case of "real" zombies lol...


I love your idea about the whistles! I'm thinking camping with my kids (in addition to a SHTF scenario). Thanks for that tidbit, Dakine


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As I was reading through this thread again I started wondering how many of the posters have daughters and how many do not. I know this is a television show which makes it a lot easier to make the hard choices, but in real life (use your imagination) you would essentially be leaving your daughter for dead... if she wasn't already.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> As I was reading through this thread again I started wondering how many of the posters have daughters and how many do not. I know this is a television show which makes it a lot easier to make the hard choices, but in real life (use your imagination) you would essentially be leaving your daughter for dead... if she wasn't already.


funny thing is i have taught my children...including my daughter.....so no, i dont need to 'use my imagination'......i know that she will listen to me period,no questions asked.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I'm certain my 12 yr old daughter and/or son wouldn't be so dang stupid. Let me get this straight. You're hiding under a car as a hoard passes by being very quiet and still. Then for some reason, you get out from under the car and go completely stupid when you see 2 zombies in your general vicinity along with several hundred cars in a pile up and friends with guns/weapons to help you. You run away from all of that and out into the open. Um....dumb. Then we all gotta go out and look in seperate groups, with a wife who clearly thinks her husband is absolutely incapable of staying safe and alive in any and all situations and who simply MUST go out looking for him and who takes several other group members with her so they get into trouble too. UG! If she were in my "group" I'd kick her out, pregnant or not the idiot.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> so no, i dont need to 'use my imagination


I was referring to the zombie apocalypse, as in "real life" during the zombie infestation that occurred on the Walking Dead. Since I have not personally be on the run in a world of the undead I DO have to use my imagination.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

emilnon said:


> For all of you Walking Dead fans out there... Or if you aren't a fan, in a zombie apocalypse would you look for a little girl who went missing in the woods? Elaborate!


Anybody but me notice this show is all about what "NOT" to do to stay alive?

Saw the episode,under those circumstances, screw her,move on.hopefully to a secure location up north,first time it gets below zero for a week, go zombie hunting and decapitate every one of the stinky idiots we find!they'll be frozen solid!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Well I'm certain my 12 yr old daughter and/or son wouldn't be so dang stupid. Let me get this straight. You're hiding under a car as a hoard passes by being very quiet and still. Then for some reason, you get out from under the car and go completely stupid when you see 2 zombies in your general vicinity.


As I recall a zombie started crawling under the car she was hiding under and she had to back out because it almost got her. I DO agree it was dumb of her to run off.
I hope my daughter, who is 10, would "know better" but that is a panic situation. Even the most well-trained soldier can panic and forget their training. Just saying, we all like to THINK we know what we'd do, but we only KNOW how we'll react when it's happening.

My point being, no matter what you teach your child (or what you learn yourself), you can't say in all certainty that in a f*cked up situation they/you wouldn't do something dumb.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> move on.hopefully to a secure location up north,first time it gets below zero for a week, go zombie hunting and decapitate every one of the stinky idiots we find!they'll be frozen solid!


I don't know, I saw a zombie movie once about Nazi zombies in the mountains of Europe and the winter weather did not slow them down any. It's hard to predict zombie physiology and their reaction to environmental conditions since they don't exist. But I would think if the dead can rise and have to be shot in the head to kill them, they can probably keep going in the frozen North. That t-virus is some powerful stuff.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Now that you say that, I agree. I think one was grabbing at her. Ok, so it was scary, but you gotta agree that the wife.....(Lori, is it?) needs to go. Her character drives me crazy.

If it was my child lost in the woods, I would look for her as long as the group thought it was wise to do so. I would not expect them to put their lives in danger any more than absolutely necessary or beyond what they were willing to do.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bring them north! I'm warming up the combine installing a kick butt sound system, I'll mow them down playing vanilla ice with the base turned all the way up! Ice ice baby.....


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Walking dead zombies freeze i winter which mean it's scavenging and baseball bat season. Least in the comic. 


My new gripe is why on earth did these morons go into the fenced off area when they could have stayed behind them and killed the things without giving them a shot at them. And why shot them and waste ammo?


----------

